# What Can You Do If PetCo Sold You A Bogus Plant?



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I just found out that the 'kyoto' plants are not even a real aquatic plant. Apparently they are often sold at pet stores, but will survive under water for a few months.

Can I return the plant? Should I just throw it out? Will it maybe grow?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

This is pretty common with these stores. You can try to return it I guess. Educating yourself on plant species is the only true defense. Another common plant they sell is mondo grass, I remember buying that one when I first got into plants


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Man, I'm so mad. I don't have the packaging or receipts anymore. That was at least $50 of bogus plants. Now all I have left are Amazong Swords.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

They were probably those things they put in the plastic tubes weren't they? You could try to return them but most likely you'll have to chalk it up as a tough lesson in buyer beware.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I shopped, for the first time, at a Petco store yesterday - to buy a filter available only there. They had about a 36 inch square tank filled with plants in the aquarium department. After I looked at all of the plants I couldn't find a single true aquatic plant there! But, the display was exactly like good LFS use for their plant display. The obvious solution to problems like this is to shop elsewhere.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Mike, I was totally amazed that they stayed alive in those plastic tubes...now I know why!

Unfortunately in my area, all we have is chain pet stores and Wal-Mart.

I'm going to have to start shopping online. Luckily, I already have my replacement plants picked out


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One very good source of plants is local aquatic plant clubs. Our Sacramento club has an exchange at every meeting - we each bring whatever cuttings we can spare, and each of us picks up whatever we want from the total. The selection is limited, but usually there are more plants than any of us want.

Other than than, the for sale forum here is the best source of plants for price, selection, quality, shipping costs, etc. No need to even look at plants at a LFS.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually almost all of those plants in the plastic tubes are true aquatics. I have bought many plants from them that were in those tubes, and they have done well. Also the big square tanks at my petco have enormous beautiful swords for sale as well as other plants. The swords have multiple, extremely long runners. I have seen the stuff they pass off as aquatic plants, but you just gotta learn what is what. Petco has some great plants every once and awhile. I would not say that they are the best to buy plants from, but they do get some nice plants in if you come in on shipment days.

Edit:
I actually bought one of those plant packages that was for aquariums, I found out later that all of them were not true aquatics.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

ericpop27 said:


> I just found out that the 'kyoto' plants are not even a real aquatic plant. Apparently they are often sold at pet stores, but will survive under water for a few months.
> 
> Can I return the plant? Should I just throw it out? Will it maybe grow?


I wish you could have known my ex mother-in-law. Her approach would have been to follow the store manager around, shaming him and being a pest. And, she was the world's greatest pest.

Me, I can't do that unless someone has really ticked me off.

Other than that approach, there's probably not much you can do. You could try the BBB.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

LOL, I like your ex-mother in law! I ended up writing them a nasty gram...we'll see if they right back.

As far as the plastic tubes, the only one at my local pet store that turned out to be a true aquatic was the Amazon Sword. From now on I plan on ordering from AquariumPlants.com


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I noticed the tubes at Petsmart and Petco this past week and saw that most were marked with Terrarium and Aquarium use. The only aquarium plants I noticed were swords and Java Fern.
Also, Petsmart had mondo grass in small pots. I asked if they needed much light and they told me "no, they are dark green". Not sure what that meant.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The old man said:


> Also, Petsmart had mondo grass in small pots. I asked if they needed much light and they told me "no, they are dark green".


Very funny stuff! That really makes me appreciate the LFS here. They don't have a whole lot as far as variety, but all of their aquarium plants are at least true aquatics.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

LOL...why would they need light, they are dark green, of course.

I wish we had a LFS here. We've had two or so over the years, but they always go under. They were both really great while they lasted. I don't mind ordering online, but those shipping costs are murder on the wallet.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

My LFS used to offer plants, but plants don't seem to make enough money, so they do fish only now. If I need a common plant(java fern or swords) I usually go to either petco or petsmart. Really I just use this online forum, and aquabotanic to buy nice plants. You could create an emersed tank with those terrarium plants though.


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

Watch out when you order from aquariumplans.com.I just got my order from them yesterday and they had snails on them.I called them about it and they said it is unfortunate but they can't help it.I was upset to say the least.They have nice plants...but who wants snails.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

dave k said:


> Watch out when you order from aquariumplans.com.I just got my order from them yesterday and they had snails on them.I called them about it and they said it is unfortunate but they can't help it.I was upset to say the least.They have nice plants...but who wants snails.


I've noticed snails on every plant shipment I've recieved and on plants I've purchased at LFS's. I imagine it's impossible to keep snails out of any planted aquarium. The best way to avoid getting them in your tank is to look over the plants really well and gently scrub the leaves with your fingers. But that would only work for larger leaved plants I suppose.

Some snails can be a real blessing, though. The only kind I've ever despised are the little pond snails.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

*I have snails that my little brother caught from my pond, but they don't eat the plants...only algae.

If the ones from AquariumPlants.com are the same then I won't mind. I'll just pick through them and/or do a dip before I put them in.

Did the snails snack on your plants?*


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

davemonkey said:


> I imagine it's impossible to keep snails out of any planted aquarium.


i don't have snails 

but i go thru extreme measures to make sure it stays that way.


----------



## xandert (Apr 29, 2008)

*I'm afraid the feedback you've already gotten is correct. Unless you can return the plants, there's really not a whole lot you can do but be more aware of what exactly you're buying next time. I've seen an interesting variety of houseplants (another hobby of mine) sold as aquarium plants over the years.

Our LFS seems to sell only one thing (besides the occasional houseplant) - anacharis. BORING! I use that in my quarantine tank, but that's about it. I prefer more interesting plants for my tanks. So....

I can definitely second or third  the recommendations to get plants from local clubs and/or forums like this. I have gotten most of my plants from forums or Aquabid auctions, and they've always arrived in fine shape. I can definitely get a much better variety of plants that way, and the prices (even with shipping) tend to be very reasonable. *


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

*Ugh, I'm so annoyed. I ordered plants from AquariumPlants.com last Friday at around noon...I paid $30 for next day shipping figuring I'd get them Tuesday.

It's now Thursday and I still haven't received them. I got an e-mail saying they shipped yesterday. Does it normally take them so long to send an order? Anyone else have experience with them?*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

ericpop27 said:


> *Ugh, I'm so annoyed. I ordered plants from AquariumPlants.com last Friday at around noon...I paid $30 for next day shipping figuring I'd get them Tuesday.
> 
> It's now Thursday and I still haven't received them. I got an e-mail saying they shipped yesterday. Does it normally take them so long to send an order? Anyone else have experience with them?*


I have ordered from them. Don't they tell you that they only ship on certain days? I have gotten good plants from them in the past. I will say it was at least a year ago that I ordered from them. They have some great fert. tabs.


----------



## footprint (Jun 26, 2008)

These type of plants are usually brought in for people with terrariums they have to buy them somewhere and will not do any harm to the pets. There are those customers who simply are not bothered and buy them to add colour to their tanks. Aquarium goldfish will not bother with certain types these plants can last up to 4-5 months in coldwater, but less in tropical temperatures. There are also those plants which are marginal/aquatic just to confuse matters the odd species of what is sold as an aquarium plant can also be found in the pond marginal section Hydrocotyle leucocephala or there is H.verticillata which is growing near the surface in my tank at the moment on bogwood. I don't think its right to pass them off as true aquatics, maybe it is simply lack of knowledge on the part of the assistant not everyone is interested in aquarium plants. Maybe have a quiet word with the manager if he or she does'nt know there is a problem it cannot be sorted. This list of plants are classed as terrarium plant groups:

Acorus, Aglaonema, Alternanthera ficoidea, Bacopa lanigera, Cladium, Calimus, Chamaedorea, Chlorophytum, Cordyline, Cyperus, Dracaena, Fittonia, Hemigraphis, Ophiopogon, Selaginella, Spathiphyllum, Syngonium, and Trichomanes.

Hope the list helps


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

My experience with aquariumplants.com has been great. A couple months ago I ordered on a thursday shipped on a monday I believe and arrived on tuesday.
They were in greaty shape and they do only ship two days a week I believe.
Also the petco Java ferns in tubes did very well for me. The mondo grass is still alive after about a month, but not growing at all. But, it is still "green". 
joke.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

One of the 'swordplants' I bought from Petco is actually growing, but it's not any aquatic species that I can seem to find.

The mondo grass/kyoto lasted for a pretty long while until the algae began growing on it.

The fern(which was LITERALLY a cutoff of a terrestrial fern) pretty much rotted away from day one.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Being an educated buyer is really the key, and with the internet at your finger tips, there is really no excuse not to research plants before you buy them.

If you like growing things, you can take those plants and put them in a bowl filled with soil and stick it in a sunny window and watch them grow! Indoor gardening has many faces beyond the aquarium.

I've taken some semi aquatic and terrarium plants and arranged them together in a ten inch diameter bowl/pot. Acorus dwarf variegated, Dwarf mondo grass, Dracaena, Marselia, Arrow plant and lobelia. It makes quite an attractive dish garden.

Terrarium and aquarium plants have always been sold side by side in pet stores, since the begining of the hobby. Most of the stores don't know the difference. I look at it this way: If I buy houseplants and garden plants from a hardware store or Kmart, I don't expect any body there would know much if anything about the plants. If I go to a place that specializes in nothing but plants, I expect a little more.


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

Man I can't believe what I'm reading. I just planted my first tank and bought around $120 worth of plants from petco. Some of which are the dracaena(lucky bamboo). Guess I'm going to be going back to petco to ruin some managers day. 
Can anyone give some advice on where to buy plants for a discus tank(84 degrees, pH 6.8). I have co2 setup and 2 lights(one 4' flourescent and a 2' T5).
Also should I just pull the "lucky" bamboo now or is there any way to keep it alive underwater?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*Try AquariumPlants.com*

"Can anyone give some advice on where to buy plants for a discus tank?"

I bought my plants from Aquariumplants.com. I think their quality, service and selection are great. They have a special listing of plants for the Discus tank. Someone on this thread complained about snails on their plants which is true. They have a link in their website that talks about getting rid of snails. I'd recommend the treatment with alum followed by a dip in permanganate. That will eliminate snails, parasites and unwanted algae.


----------



## clickbelow.co.nz (Sep 15, 2008)

footprint said:


> These type of plants are usually brought in for people with terrariums they have to buy them somewhere and will not do any harm to the pets.
> 
> This list of plants are classed as terrarium plant groups:
> 
> Acorus, *Aglaonema*, Alternanthera ficoidea, Bacopa lanigera, Cladium, Calimus, Chamaedorea, Chlorophytum, Cordyline, Cyperus, Dracaena, Fittonia, Hemigraphis, Ophiopogon, Selaginella, Spathiphyllum, Syngonium, and Trichomanes.


I'm going to sidetrack a sec.. I joined this forum as I noticed a post on Duckweed and had something I hope was helpful to add. I was looking for advanced information on Silver Queen (Aglaonema) which I haven't yet found. I have had one growing happily in an aquarium for over 6 months and have a couple of noteable observations.
Its leaves below water have slowly yellowed and died off and have been prone to algae being large surface area.
I was advised when I bought it that naturally it is submerged during monsoon season only with very high quality water.. if your water quality is amazingly good then it does ok submerged.. they also advised that I should consider lowering the water level a bit (I did my tank it 2 feet deep) and letting it get out of the water to breathe.
Out of water its leaves are flourishing. Below water its leaves last for 3 months plus before showing signs of deterioration.. algae can be gently cleaned off.
I potted mine and added baked clay and a solid fertilizer lump.. it was suggested I pot in peat but I've got it in gravel.
It is sending out large roots which my fish love these come directly from the stem and are going to be all over the place soon.
What I was looking for was an answer to it jamming leaves against the lids.. it'd be nice to branch it somewhat (also handy for propagation) and keep it slightly more in tank than out.
I was warned to be careful of low temperature which happens living in a ski resort.
I'm curious to know if it can be nipped to cause it to send out branches.
I agree stores shouldn't sell you non aquatic plants telling you they are aquatic however in my case they gave me pretty solid info and I am very happy with this plant.
It would be better in a terrarium.


----------



## huntersponyfarm (Sep 25, 2008)

I too bought some plants from petco. I knew they were house plants, because I have grown them before. I am taking them out of the tank and planting them up in pots! I also bought something in a tube, I bet it was mondo grass, that is what it looks like. Now I am buying online, aquabotanicsstore.com That is where I found this forum, too. Here is a pic of my tank from a week ago. It is new and I am just planting it.









you can see the green and white striped plants. Duh. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## OhioPlantedtankguy (Aug 7, 2008)

ericpop27 said:


> I just found out that the 'kyoto' plants are not even a real aquatic plant. Apparently they are often sold at pet stores, but will survive under water for a few months.
> 
> Can I return the plant? Should I just throw it out? Will it maybe grow?


Take the plants, go back to the store, demand to see the manager and make such a stink about the fact that they are not aquatic plants, that the store was Falsely advertising them as such, threaten a lawsuit if you are not reimbursed at this point the manager will usually give you what you want just to shut you up and get you out of the store before he loses other customers. The key is to be Loud without yelling, Mad as a wet hen but calm, and Mentioning lawsuit repeatedly. Always works for me.


----------



## huntersponyfarm (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a petco fiasco, too.
This is the plant they sold me for the aquarium... I knew it was a house plant, but, I wanted something in there NOW.








This is how it looks in the tank:








I am taking it out and potting it as a house plant. By the way, it is toxic to pets. It's name is dracena, common name beligian evergreen. PMH


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Very interesting ! One of their plants melted shortly after it found a home in my tank. I thought that was kind of funny. I mean it turned black and gone. I need to write down the names of the plants they sell and then research them in Peter Hiscock's "Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants". What a great book.


----------



## huntersponyfarm (Sep 25, 2008)

I love books! I am going to go check that one out. Thanks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

When I lived in Milwaukee, I did a lot of business with Aquatics Unlimited, a store that knows aquatic plants pretty well. I once saw a person come in the store and unsuccessfully try to sell them common weeds, pulled out of his back yard, as aquatic plants. 

When I lived in the Boston, Massachusetts area, there was a local fish store that had a tank full of ground pines, a plant that grows commonly in the woods in the northern states, being sold as an aquatic plant. I played ignorant, and asked about the plant. The clerk replied that they got it from the Amazon river, and that it grew well in aquaria.


----------

